# On Any Given Sunday...



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

This is pretty much what I see on any given day, when I sit leaning into my humi, scratching my head, trying to figure out what to withdraw. Just thought I'd share a few pics with my fellow B/SoTL. It's more full now, with all the dead space seen here being occupied. But, that too can and will change... full today, in need of recharging tomorrow... the never ending story. Anyway, welcome to my small, but savory collection.

In the basement, some Fuentes, DC's a VSG, etc... On the other side is a napping box of LGC's Serie R (shhhh). I've added a few more Opus since this.

















The middle shelf has some go-to's ready to smoke.









Top shelf are the randoms, mostly purchased at B&Ms as singles. Several RP Edge, Oliva O and G, Don Carlos, couple Sopranos and Italias, and some other stuff I can't remember.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Drooling over here.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I guess I'd take a small collection like that anyday. Nice!


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

I can offer some assistance if you need help withdrawing!!! 

I can draw for you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is real nice.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW, that is one nice savory collection.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Really Great looking collection.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet collection.


----------



## BH31 (May 28, 2009)

It looks like you have some very important choices on any given day Herf. Love the collection. Is that a Brazilia I see? MMM.....Brazilia......


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Very impressive collection Don!:nod:


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice variety, some of my favorites.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

BH31 said:


> It looks like you have some very important choices on any given day Herf. Love the collection. Is that a Brazilia I see? MMM.....Brazilia......


Yes, as a matter of fact. I am a shameless slut for Brazilia. There are several Gol! and a few Amazon lurking in there. There's also a box of Gol! in the closet, fast asleep, tee hee.:biggrin:

Thanks for the kind words guys. I've recently moved and don't have cigar friends around here to share this stuff with. It's great to be able to share it here. :wink:


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I know I'm not the only one here who loves to see pics like these. Thanks for sharing the pron Don. 
By the way, what kind of box is that? Desktop w/3 shelves? Looks nice. How bout a pic of the whole thing?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> I've recently moved and don't have cigar friends around here to share this stuff with. It's great to be able to share it here. :wink:


Ill be in Richmond the weekend of the 27th, LOL. :nod:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice man


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Rubix^3 said:


> I know I'm not the only one here who loves to see pics like these. Thanks for sharing the pron Don.
> By the way, what kind of box is that? Desktop w/3 shelves? Looks nice. How bout a pic of the whole thing?


 It was actually my Christmas present to myself. It's a RyJ something something... I forget. It's really well made and I got a simply amazing price on it. Otherwise I could never have afforded the thing. It's rated at 175ct, but as we all know, this is always based on coronas. If I took out all the trays and dividers, I could probably get close to 200, but as it is, the most I've had in it was 135. The cedar aroma is simply wonderful. I find myself opening it on weekends just to have a whif. LOL

Anyway, here ya go.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

That is a sweet humi.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

shes a beaut!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

my pants are getting tight lol


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> my pants are getting tight lol


 No you know how I felt when you went pimpin those Opus in that pyramid thing of yours.


----------

